# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Παράκαμψη θερμοστάτη σε τοστιέρα Kenwood

## veg

Γεια και χαρά σε όλους...

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι που με απασχολεί...

Έχω μια τοστιέρα Kenwood 2000 w και μου σβήνει αρκετά με το θερμοστάτη όταν τη δουλεύω πάνω από 2-3 λεπτά. Φυσικά δεν αναφέρομαι σε τόστ, αλλά είναι σπάσιμο όταν θέλω να κάνω κάποια πραγματάκια να μου σβήνει και να ανάβει με το θερμοστάτη...

Θα ήταν εφικτό-σωστό και πώς, να τον απενεργοποιήσω?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

το φυσιολογικό σε μια τοστιέρα είναι να δουλεύει στα λεπτά που ανάφερες . (δοκιμασμένα στην εργοστασιακή τους κατασκευή και υπολογισμούς σωστής θερμοκρασίας) .. 
Εγώ έχω 900W τοστιέρα και δουλεύει στους ίδιους χρόνους (για 2 φέτες/τοστ χωρητικότητα) 

τώρα αν παρέμβεις , είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να κάνεις ένα αυτοκίνητο να τρέχει με κολλημένο το γκάζι και σπασμένα τα φρένα.
Ακόμα και να επιχειρήσεις να βάλεις άλλον θερμοστάτη για περισσότερους βαθμούς θερμοκρασίας . το πιθανότερο είναι να αυξηθεί τόσο η θερμοκρασία στο εσωτερικό της τοστιέρας (στα γύρω καλώδια παρόλο που προστατεύονται από ειδικά "μακαρόνια") . με λίγα λόγια θα την καταστρέψεις.

----------


## veg

Κάπως έτσι το φαντάστηκα κι εγώ, αλλά είπα να ρωτήσω... Επειδή είναι μεγάλη (για 4 τοστ, ήλπιζα να αντέχει...)!
Ευχαριστώ Πέτρο για την άμεση και κατατοπιστικότατη απάντηση!
Θα παραμείνω ως έχω..!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Φυσικά δεν αναφέρομαι σε τόστ,


 
Αν επιτρέπεται σε τι αναφέρεσαι? μήπως έχω καμιά εναλλακτική για την δουλειά που θέλεις να κάνεις.

----------


## veg

Τα τοστ τα κάνει σε 1- 1,5 λεπτό.
κάνω πιτσάκια με τις κλασσικές πίτες και υλικά από πάνω...
και άλλα παρόμοια...
η τοστιέρα λέει ότι κανει μέχρι μπριζόλες , αλλά ... δε το βλέπω με τέτοιους ρυθμούς...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κατάλαβα ... αν υποθέσουμε ότι σε 1 με 1,5 λεπτό "αρπάζει " το ψωμί του τόστ τότε λογικά και στην μπριζόλα θα συμβεί το ίδιο (εξωτερικά .. αλλά εσωτερικά θα μείνει ωμό ) επομένως καλύτερα να ψήνεται αργά και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση . Το εργοστάσιο κάτι ξέρει.
Ε για την μπριζόλα πάρε και κανένα κάρβουνο να το κάνεις και μερακλίδικο

----------


## veg

Ετσιιιι     :Wink:

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Ετσιιιι


Καλημέρα σας Ο ρόλος του θερμοστάτη σε μια ηλεκτρική συσκευή είναι να ελέγχει  την θερμοκρασία αν αφαιρεθεί
τό μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα καεί η αντίσταση. αν ο κατασκευαστής έχει δώσει ανοχές καλός και το δεύτερο είναι
ότι θα δουλεύει σε θερμοκρασία μή ελεγχόμενη. μέχρι τί θερμοκρασία λέει ο θερμοστάτης ?

----------


## veg

Δε γνωρίζω τη θερμοκρασία του θερμοστάτη, πάντως είναι η Kenwwod HG 2100.4 (made in Egypt..!)

----------

